# Can someone recommend some good puppy training videos?



## bentleybca123 (Aug 14, 2014)

Zak George's training videos on Youtube has helped me a ton to teach basic obedience for my pup and would really recommend him to anyone. He has a wide variety of videos, from the basics to more advanced training. He also uses positive reinforcement to train his dogs, which I really like.

I am not sure about the Cesar Millan Master Leadership series, since I have never seen it. Although, I have watched a couple of "Dog Whisperer" shows and am not a fan of his assertive approach to his training, especially for a puppy. I personally do not think using dominance over a dog helps fix a problem, unless the dog is very headstrong. Then again, as I have said before, I have not watched the series and the methods he uses could be very different from his regular shows. 

Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

bentleybca123 said:


> Zak George's training videos on Youtube has helped me a ton to teach basic obedience for my pup and would really recommend him to anyone. He has a wide variety of videos, from the basics to more advanced training. He also uses positive reinforcement to train his dogs, which I really like.
> 
> I am not sure about the Cesar Millan Master Leadership series, since I have never seen it. Although, I have watched a couple of "Dog Whisperer" shows and am not a fan of his assertive approach to his training, especially for a puppy. I personally do not think using *dominance over a dog helps* fix a problem, unless the dog is very headstrong. Then again, as I have said before, I have not watched the series and the methods he uses could be very different from his regular shows.
> 
> Good luck with your new puppy!


Cesar is using outdated training ideas, and I don't even think he is a real dog trainer to begin with. The guy is a TV act, making a killing off nothing


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

What are you looking to do with your pup?

If you are doing competitive obedience then I recommend using Connie Cleveland or Jannice Gunn.

If you are a solid gun dog or want to do field competition then I recommend using Evan Graham's Smart Works. Great Set with tons of information. By far the most comprehensive collection out there and the best bang for the buck.

Jackie Mertins has a good puppy dvd to give you some basics. 

Leerburg Dog Training has a variety of DVD's

Good Luck


----------



## davefr (Aug 28, 2014)

Leslie B said:


> What are you looking to do with your pup?


What I'm looking for is basic obedience training starting at the 8 week adoption point and going up to about 1 year old. 

I have no interest in training a gun/hunting/sporting dog at the outset. 

I just want to get started in the right direction with basic commands, crate training, leash, etc and something I can build upon over time.

I don't think any of this has to be Golden Retriever specific at this point but I could be wrong?? 

There's tons of these videos and some are quite expensive. I only want to buy one at this point from a proven instructor that does it the best way and doesn't skimp on teaching technique and how to correct common problems.

Does that help narrow it down?

Thanks


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Zac George as mentioned above. Great training videos.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Jackie Mertens "Sound Beginnings" is the best for my money! Can order on line at Welcome to YBS Media

If you want something for training a puppy for retrieving, I like Bill Hillmann's "Training a Retriever Puppy"....you can check it out on line also, but searching 'Bill Hillmann's Training

A good overall book for Golden puppies (or any puppy) is Golden's for Dummies, but Nona Bauer. Paperback and is a good reference book as well as good starter for owning a puppy.


----------

